# Mass. Has 2,672 New Breakthrough Cases, 18 More COVID Deaths Among Vaccinated



## Becky1951 (Aug 17, 2021)

August 17, 2021 • Updated on August 17, 2021 at 3:47 pm​
Massachusetts health officials on Tuesday reported more than 2,500 new breakthrough cases over the past week and 18 more deaths.

In the last week, 2,672 new breakthrough cases -- infections in people who have been vaccinated -- were reported, with 496 more people hospitalized and the 18 new deaths, officials said Tuesday. *That brings the total to 12,641 cases and 124 deaths in people with breakthrough infections.*

Both figures remain a tiny percentage of the total number of all people who have been vaccinated -- just 0.01% of vaccinated people are hospitalized, and 0.29% have been infected. An even smaller percentage has died: 0.003%.

While people who have been vaccinated are getting COVID-19, the virus' effects are severely blunted in people who are fully vaccinated, and breakthrough cases rarely lead to hospitalizations or deaths. That's why public health officials worldwide continue to stress the importance of vaccination. (If you still need to be vaccinated, here's a tool to find the closest vaccination provider to your home.)

Another 1,254 confirmed coronavirus cases and six new deaths were reported on Tuesday, pushing the state's number of confirmed COVID-19 cases to 690,268 since the start of the pandemic and its death toll to 17,784.

Massachusetts' COVID metrics, tracked on the Department of Public Health's interactive coronavirus dashboard, have been far lower than they were several months ago, though some have been rising in recent weeks. While breakthrough cases are being reported, officials say most new cases, and especially serious infections, are in the unvaccinated.

Massachusetts' seven-day average of positive tests rose to 2.82% on Tuesday. It was once above 30%, but had dropped under 0.5% until the delta variant began surging in the state.

The number of patients in Massachusetts hospitals with confirmed COVID-19 cases rose to 428; the figure was once nearly 4,000, but reached under an average of 85 in July. Of those currently hospitalized, 86 are listed as being in intensive care units and 40 are intubated.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 17, 2021)

And....in Tennessee, they are seeing the highest number of hospitalizations since this Covid first appeared.  

https://www.wate.com/news/tennessee...s-in-august-than-any-other-month-of-pandemic/


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 17, 2021)

Don M. said:


> And....in Tennessee, they are seeing the highest number of hospitalizations since this Covid first appeared.
> 
> https://www.wate.com/news/tennessee...s-in-august-than-any-other-month-of-pandemic/


Yes and Covid breakthrough cases resulting in hospitalizations and deaths slowly surfacing and the numbers creeping up throughout the states needs to be ignored???   Just because its a negative vaccine event happening doesn't mean it should be hidden.  Shouldn't information regarding the vaccines be allowed to be posted or just the positive information? 

Not just Tennessee, isn't Missouri also seeing a high number? My family is from Missouri, I moved from there 5 years ago. Other states and area's are suffering with high numbers also.


----------



## win231 (Aug 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes and Covid breakthrough cases resulting in hospitalizations and deaths slowly surfacing and the numbers creeping up throughout the states needs to be ignored???   Just because its a negative vaccine event happening doesn't mean it should be hidden.  Shouldn't information regarding the vaccines be allowed to be posted or just the positive information?
> 
> Not just Tennessee, isn't Missouri also seeing a high number? My family is from Missouri, I moved from there 5 years ago. Other states and area's are suffering with high numbers also.


Of course, ALL vaccine information should be posted, but that will never happen.  There is too much money at stake.  That's why everything we're bombarded with is only positive results with the vaccine & illness & death without the vaccine.  That's also why selling "Booster" vaccines is on the way.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Shouldn't information regarding the vaccines be allowed to be posted or just the positive information?



Absolutely!  It is important for everyone to stay informed about this virus.  I was just curious as to why you chose Massachusetts in your post.  Do you have relatives in that area, or are you planning to go there?  Virtually Every state is seeing an uptick in this virus...especially the Southern States.  Missouri is a mess as it seems that half the population is in Denial over this virus and the vaccines.  As a result, we keep a close watch on the local news, and adjust our plans accordingly.  

If our locals don't begin to face reality, I fully expect masks to be mandatory, again, and restrictions placed upon those who are unvaccinated.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> Of course, ALL vaccine information should be posted, but that will never happen.  There is too much money at stake.  That's why everything we're bombarded with is only positive results with the vaccine & illness & death without the vaccine.  That's also why selling "Booster" vaccines is on the way.


As you wish, so shall it be. "ALL vaccine information ..." This article, from The Atlantic magazine, their editorial policy is slightly left of center I'm told, addresses many aspects of what is currently known and unknown about the spread and effects of Covid in America. It also adddresses vaccination data as well, in part. Might be worth a look, *IF* you're one who likes to stay _informed_. *ARTICLE*


----------

